# Where to ride?



## tvilleloser (May 29, 2007)

I'm living in the Port Huron area and am lookin for somewhere to ride.
The closest place i have found is The Mounds but i'm lookin for some trails somewhere local hopefully...anybody know of any?


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

Sorry..closest Trail System To You Is In Gladwin. There Are No Trails Up Your Way.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Genesee county has trails East of Mt Morris. Only county trail system near you that offers.


----------



## tvilleloser (May 29, 2007)

this past weekend i actually found a place to ride at, just down the road from my house

its not legal per say i guess, as in its not a designated ATV riding area but it seems to be a local place that people ride at, it's pretty sweet and has lots of trails


----------



## fla_cracker (Jun 5, 2007)

Does anyone know of anywhere to ride near Sualt Ste Marie? I mainly ride trails (Hare Scrambles in Florida) Florida does not cater to OHV people. only if you want to put in a golf course. I have always said a golf course is only the begining of a MX track. 

Thanks for any information guys.


----------



## Brandon (May 13, 2004)

South of the Soo by the airport is a trail system. You can find a map on the dnr website.


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

where to ride in the u.p???
you got to be kidding me right? where can't you ride. most roads, excluding raods with m's and or us-highways such as 2 or 75 etc.

as for the port huron guy, load up and head up north or to the mounds for now or face a ticket most likely. or better yet, instead of riding illeaglly, try and get your riding buddies toghter and get something going "leagally" in your neck of the woods....go to your local hall meetings and don't tell them you want a place to ride, ask!!!!

show why it is important to you and your friends and family.....


----------



## yoopertoo (Nov 23, 2005)

fla_cracker said:



> Does anyone know of anywhere to ride near Sualt Ste Marie? I mainly ride trails (Hare Scrambles in Florida) Florida does not cater to OHV people. only if you want to put in a golf course. I have always said a golf course is only the begining of a MX track.
> 
> Thanks for any information guys.


Yes, camodiak is right on. The UP is an ATV riding paradise. I took my relatives on their annual UP ride yesterday. I drove my ATV out of my driveway met them at the hotel and we put on 130 miles, and that is just touching the surface. 

First thing to do is contact county clerks for the county ATV ordinances. Then find your state and national forest rules. The net result will be endless riding!  Enjoy!


----------

